# A Few Pics



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Preggy Doe

















Buck









Blue Siamese









Babies

















































Young Doe's


----------



## HannahBanana (Dec 23, 2012)

Aw they are lovely! What variety is the pregnant doe? I had a look on the nmc website, looks like a black silver fox? Probably making a fool of myself guessing wrong! She is lovely though.
I like the siamese too, lovely face!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful mice as always


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Hy, how gorgeous <3
I adore the siamese, but the fox is very pretty, too.

Totally in love with the 5th baby, also.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I love the look of black foxes <3 I would love to have one as a pet but I would get bored of breeding them I think. They're so pretty


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you I'm really happy with these litters, the last lot were so tiny. The youngest litter I have not checked sexes yet as it doesn't really matter, I'm . After both.

Yep Hanna she's a Fox, I breed then in black and choc but I'd like to try blue one day instead of choc.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

The young Siamese doe in the final picture is very impressive. You must be delighted.

Your foxes aren't by any chance related to the Blackthorne Mice? Sarah gave me six black and mock chocolate foxes last summer so that I could work towards true chocolate foxes. I'm just beginning to get some.


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

What beautiful mice! Love the black foxes!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Gill said:


> The young Siamese doe in the final picture is very impressive. You must be delighted.
> 
> Your foxes aren't by any chance related to the Blackthorne Mice? Sarah gave me six black and mock chocolate foxes last summer so that I could work towards true chocolate foxes. I'm just beginning to get some.


Very delighted she the best I've bred yet.
Yep got my first trio from Sarah then a second from Alan's stock when he passed, Sarah said hers came from his line so I mixed the two and both had different things I liked and so far it's worked great, there size got bigger. I had some of the mock foxes from her reasontly as she was working on type with them. They haven't done much for me though they seem to be conning out like the current foxes in type so might try it again later. Also put two blacks with my old choc buck, he was the first buck I had from Sarah's trio and looking at him now to my current studs I think I prefer him so he is out of retirement, berry hopefully with that paring.

Are you going to any shows? the youngest litter is going to be all choc, and the next when it arrives should have some choc in there as it seems most carry it and the sire of both was choc. So could give you some to help.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Joanne, that's a lovely offer, but unfortunately I have arthritis in my spine, so shows are out (they don't hold any in, or near, Cornwall).

I've crossed the black and mock choc foxes at Sarah's suggestion, and now have a couple of beautiful dark brown fox does. I can't call them true chocolate as they lack any red, but I'm rather pleased with them. However, I have a nice chocolate tan doe which will be added to the "mix". Fingers crossed!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

That's a shame sorry to hear that. Could be the c dilutes, the mocks she gave me were cch,c so it could be yours still have that c in there and that's why the different shade, any pew in the latest litters? I was told in choc you want to aim for the colour of dark choc not milk choc. But but you'd never get one like a proper choc due to the cch gene.

If you ever know anyone going to a show and fancy some just let me know.

Let me know what happens to the white bellies after the tan goes in there, think I'd like to make blue foxes in the future.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I usually have a week with my Sister-in-Law in the summer, and she isn't far from Sarah. So we might well be able to arrange something then - it would be much appreciated.

And yes, I'm now getting PEWs; rather more than I would like.

Will keep you informed once the tan is introduced. I rather like tans, but, of course, the belly colour is likely to be diluted somewhat. However it should improve the top colour as she is a true chocolate.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah they must still have the c in there then. Yeah let me know in sure we can work something out.

Yeah I wanted to darken to top but don't want to spend ages getting the belly back, personally I prefer light tans lol


----------

